# Nosler M48 Set for hunting - 160gr Speer SBT



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

*Yes, I am at least set for two weeks of shooting and hunting for sure and see no need to panic until about the second or third day of week three. * :rollin:

700 160gr Speer SBT 
for my 7mm08 hunting load 
and LR Duplex set up. 
Moving 2802fps, W760, 
210primers Rem brass


















Nosler M48 TGR 7mm08 with Leupold LR FX II 6x









very accurate rifle 100yds target









six shot group of this load at 100yds


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

YOU are my RIFLE HERO!!!! I wish I had one that could shoot that good. Let me know when you are going to thin the safe out.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

This one will stay and go to my family when I leave this earth :beer:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

This rifle for a purer hunting rifle really shoots extreme well and likes a lot of different loads and is consistent. Here are two 20 shot groups one with the 120gr BT and one with the 150gr BT.

Here is a 20 shot group with 120gr Ballistic tips









Her is a 20 shot group with 150gr Ballistic tips


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Also, this 160gr Speer dropped a buck this year at 145yds right in his tracks, he actually leaned and fell backwards after being hit with this load and laid there dead.

I was above him so there was a slight angle downward

entrance hole









exit hole


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Them are nice looking (and shooting) rifles.

Basically a custom rifle, with pretty good components...



> Proven Nosler Model 48 barreled action
> Match-grade Pac-Nor chrome moly barrel (hand lapped)
> 2 Position Safety
> Crisp, custom 3-pound Rifle Basix trigger
> ...


Did you ever weigh the rifle before and after scope?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, my rifle with scope and rings (the setup I have) is 7.8 pounds My 7mm08 is 6.5 pounds.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

SWEET


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks, one of my favorite rifles and cartridge


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am impressed that you have a straight 6X scope. This day and age everything is variables.
I like the crosshair. Was that a special order from Leupold. Tell us more.
:thumb:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

It is not a special order. You can find it on this link. Leupold FX-II Rifle Scope 6x 36mm LR Duplex Reticle Matte http://www.midwayusa.com/find?sortby=1& ... onid=11496


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks..........

To quote Phil Robertson "HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

beartooth you are a bad influence. I just pulled the trigger on that scope.

Happy, Happy, Happy!!!


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Always looking to help and enabling is easy. :thumb:


----------

